# spalting



## stevem2 (Jun 13, 2010)

Oregon State U just added a new professor that is a wood turner in her spare time. Wrote a good article on spalting

Here: http://owic.oregonstate.edu/sites/default/files/newsletter/Summer2013.pdf.

I requested her pamphlet on spalting. Not what I expected but still good info.

They are having a spalting work shop this summer I might attend.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

She seems super Biased, full of bs and good stufg


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

How is she super biased? I only skimmed the article, but didn't notice anything glaringly biased. What'd I miss?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Biased about science. Lol. Nice.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

She probably was full of BS -- and after a couple more years study, she'd be full of MS.

A few more years, a dissertation and cross-examination, and she's now full of PhD.


----------

